# 50mg Oxymetholone vs 50mg d'bol



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

*50 mg naps (oxymetholone) or 50mg d'bol (methandrostenolone) a day*​
50mg naps (oxymetholone) 8632.09%50mg d'bol (methandrostenolone)18267.91%


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

What would you do for most muscle gains and strength? 50mg oxy or 50mg d'bol


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

mg/mg d/bol is more potent,so for me d/bol

and thats also through exp.


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

vetran said:


> mg/mg d/bol is more potent,so for me d/bol
> 
> and thats also through exp.


take 50mg of each together, the synergy is fantastic


----------



## jonnybinthemix (Nov 21, 2009)

pea head said:


> Not another one !!!!!
> 
> Why oh why.





Josh said:


> pea head, you really do hates oxys





pea head said:


> I would rather do a 6 week course of Crystal Meth





pea head said:


> If you have been training 1 month then these crap are not the answer....you should take them after the first workout.
> 
> Secondly....you need to be around the age of 17,weigh no more than 10st and listen to you best mates brother who takes them as he got well hench and beefed up his bench press by 300lb.
> 
> Unless you fit the bill then these are clearly not fot you. :thumbup1:





pea head said:


> Im so excited,not seen a nap 50 thread for a least 3 weeks





pea head said:


> If a crap 50 thread comes up im on it right away...people need to be told :lol: :lol:.
> 
> I would rather take Purple Aki in the bum than take oxy. :tongue:





pea head said:


> Yeah mate,fcuk them pile of crap oxys off,do a course of 500mg wk test enanthate then follow the pct protocol that PHHead has typed out. :thumbup1:


----------



## jonnybinthemix (Nov 21, 2009)

It's easier if I just jump in with some pea head classics!


----------



## shaunyc (Jan 9, 2010)

hi there id just like to say ive took both and found oxy blew me up quickly and increased my strengh alot but also retained alot of water and gave a more bulky look so use nolvadex.and i took dbol in the form of them blue hearts and the gains was lean and fast i really liked them and wud use again but because gains r fast if not managed properly after cycle they dissapear quite fast hope this helps


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

I fcuking LOVE OXYS

OXYS

OXYS

OXYS

I fcuking LOVE THEM

YEAH

OXYS


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

see Pea Head loves OXYS

let your guard down there mate LMAO :lol:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> see Pea Head loves OXYS
> 
> let your guard down there mate LMAO :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :laugh::laugh:


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Some very constuctive answers there guys cheers lol anyone else?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

ahaha dbol ****es over oxy any day , rather bum purple aki LOL!


----------



## BigStew (May 6, 2008)

vetran said:


> mg/mg d/bol is more potent,so for me d/bol
> 
> and thats also through exp.


I concur!


----------



## Valleys Boy (Jul 9, 2009)

Dbol everytime..... Oxys i find are just good for strength, where as i gain mass and strength from dbol!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Valleys Boy said:


> Dbol everytime..... Oxys i find are just good for strength, where as i gain mass and strength from dbol!


The only thing Oxys are good for is the bin mans dust cart.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Oxys are filth IMO, Dbol all the way for me!


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Come on bicep boys d'bols are killin it.


----------



## Iron19 (Jan 18, 2008)

What actually is wrong with oxys? Just wondering as they seem to get slated on here.

Only used 50mg dbol to kickstart my first cycle and they worked a treat so would have to say dbol at this point in time.


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

Iron19 said:


> What actually is wrong with oxys? Just wondering as they seem to get slated on here.


Nothin... it's just a front Pea Head puts on as he wants them all to himself... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm not sayin there is anything wrong with them at all mate.

Im pretty sure they work for muscle gain and strength gain.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

their pure poison mate,they made me ill.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Themanabolic said:


> Nothin... it's just a front Pea Head puts on *as he wants them all to himself*... :lol: :lol: :lol:


ha ha ha.


----------



## Iron19 (Jan 18, 2008)

standardflexer said:


> I'm not sayin there is anything wrong with them at all mate.
> 
> Im pretty sure they work for muscle gain and strength gain.


I know you havnt, but lots of people have in other threads. I was just wondering are there any legitmate reasons as to why people do not use oxy in their cycles.


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

I think: high HPTA supression, high water retention and acne + more.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Iron19 said:


> I know you havnt, but lots of people have in other threads. *I was just wondering are there any legitmate reasons as to why people do not use oxy in their cycles.*


Try em and find out :whistling: ...or read my posts :innocent:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

You would get more from 50mg of dbol than 50mg of oxys

By 'more' I mean better results over side effects.

I think there was a thread on BOS a while back that did an analysis on the 2 to prove this. Not sure what methods were used now as it was a while ago.

In my own experience Oxys - not good.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> You would get more from 50mg of dbol than 50mg of oxys
> 
> By 'more' I mean better results over side effects.
> 
> ...


 :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: *...*Liar,you love em


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

50mg of good oxy ****es on 50mg dbol ed for streanth


----------



## swole patrol (Oct 6, 2008)

i went to this web site and they rated anadrol 10/10 on strength and size and dbol got a 9 for strength and size. iv taken both seperate. i would say dbol on its own was better for me. and then i took both at the same time. i absolutly loved it. i have a high metabolism so i stayed pretty lean and no major water retention. but every body is different. some love anadrol some hate it. the smaller people like it because it gives them the opposite of being small. bigger people hate it because there already big and would rather keep it clean.


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Oxys upset my stomach and really supress my appetite so for me, dbol all the way.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

swole patrol said:


> i went to this web site and they rated anadrol 10/10 on strength and size and dbol got a 9 for strength and size. iv taken both seperate. i would say dbol on its own was better for me. and then i took both at the same time. i absolutly loved it. i have a high metabolism so i stayed pretty lean and no major water retention. but every body is different. some love anadrol some hate it. *the smaller people like it because it gives them the opposite of being small. bigger people hate it because there already big and would rather keep it clean.*


Mate,thats why all the big guys are big,because they have got enough sense NOT to use the pile of crap.

How many guys on here,not just me but other guys with GOOD,BIG physiques say they arew sh1te,you just keep coming back with the same old,..."well me and my mates love em,and i stacked them with dbol and stayed lean "

Any turkey can take take them and think they are massive,maintence is was makes a bodybuilder not a cosmetic crap over night water balloon. :cursing:


----------



## swole patrol (Oct 6, 2008)

pea head said:


> Mate,thats why all the big guys are big,because they have got enough sense NOT to use the pile of crap.
> 
> How many guys on here,not just me but other guys with GOOD,BIG physiques say they arew sh1te,you just keep coming back with the same old,..."well me and my mates love em,and i stacked them with dbol and stayed lean "
> 
> Any turkey can take take them and think they are massive,maintence is was makes a bodybuilder not a cosmetic crap over night water balloon. :cursing:


you are correct on that. i was always wondering about how to keep some of the gains i made. i was always looking for a quick fix and worry about it later. it never worked out. i never realy thought about maintence and thats where i went wrong. the more you keep nagging on useing anadrol, it realy is making me decide to never take anadrol again. but as for dbol, i love it and it will always be in my cycles. i will admit anadrol on its own for me was over rated.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

swole patrol said:


> you are correct on that. i was always wondering about how to keep some of the gains i made. i was always looking for a quick fix and worry about it later. it never worked out. i never realy thought about maintence and thats where i went wrong. the more you keep nagging on useing anadrol, it realy is making me decide to never take anadrol again. but as for dbol, i love it and it will always be in my cycles. i will admit anadrol on its own for me was over rated.


Good to see somebody taking note :thumbup1:


----------



## swole patrol (Oct 6, 2008)

no more anadrol. pea head- would u relate halotestin as an oral form of tren? i know halo is not a nandrolone, but does halo offer the same results as tren but just in tablets? i heard it makes u go crazy and strength gains are better then dbol. is that true?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

swole patrol said:


> no more anadrol. pea head- would u relate halotestin as an oral form of tren? i know halo is not a nandrolone, but does halo offer the same results as tren but just in tablets? i heard it makes u go crazy and strength gains are better then dbol. is that true?


Mate,halo is harsher than oxy,as for it building muscle...very minimal.

Great for strength,you dont want even be going down these avenues at your age anyway.

Fcuk all these orals off and do a test course.

Thing like tren,oxy,halo...these need to be respected.

Keep it simple.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

pea head said:


> Mate,halo is harsher than oxy,as for it building muscle...very minimal.
> 
> *Great for strength,you dont want even be going down these avenues at your age anyway*.
> 
> ...


halo is good for strength so with high test would you not see good gains as the stronger you get in the 6-10 rep range the bigger you will get?...


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> halo is good for strength so with high test would you not see good gains as the stronger you get in the 6-10 rep range the bigger you will get?...


Personally,halo is only useful for powerlifting and pre contest imo...dont see the need to use as many things better at building tissue.

A bigger muscle is not always a stronger muscle,so just by taking something that will make you stronger...in theory it should make the muscle bigger....but in the real world...if the drug is not that great for putting on real good quality tissue then its not worth the effort......remember...if the muscle is getting mega strong,mega quick...all i can see happening is a nasty injury waiting to happen.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

pea head said:


> Personally,halo is only useful for powerlifting and pre contest imo...dont see the need to use as many things better at building tissue.
> 
> A bigger muscle is not always a stronger muscle,so just by taking something that will make you stronger...in theory it should make the muscle bigger....but in the real world...if the drug is not that great for putting on real good quality tissue then its not worth the effort......remember...if the muscle is getting mega strong,mega quick...all i can see happening is a nasty injury waiting to happen.


yea i get that but if you stack it with test deca etc good drugs for adding mass then the strength should go hand in hand? i know on paper it looks good but like you said in real life....


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> yea i get that but if you stack it with test deca etc good drugs for adding mass then the strength should go hand in hand? i know on paper it looks good but like you said in real life....


Only one way to find out kid !! :tongue:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

pea head said:


> Only one way to find out kid !! :tongue:


i have and it was a good a cycle as any lol:thumb:


----------



## cellmore (Aug 26, 2008)

voted for dbols over oxy: - oxy are bit harsher and they blow me up mate


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

d-bol any day, i found oxy's to be sh1t in comparison.


----------



## robo029 (Jan 29, 2008)

Oxy and dbol knock the **** out of me lol


----------



## Mad Matt (May 7, 2010)

Oxy for me, i guess everyone responds differently...


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

I use dbol at 40mgs all pre workout, so i have two days off them a week. Its just a nice strength boost on top of my test, tren, mast cycle.

Oh and i only lasted 4 days on oxy's before my stomach was in agony, horrible things.


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

XJPX said:


> take 50mg of each together, the synergy is fantastic


Have you tried that? Your braver than me if you have :cool2:


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

pea head said:


> Mate,thats why all the big guys are big,because they have got enough sense NOT to use the pile of crap.
> 
> How many guys on here,not just me but other guys with GOOD,BIG physiques say they arew sh1te,you just keep coming back with the same old,..."well me and my mates love em,and i stacked them with dbol and stayed lean "
> 
> *Any turkey can take take them and think they are massive,maintence is was makes a bodybuilder not a cosmetic crap over night water balloon.* :cursing:


*
*

great point there mate, totaly agree


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

oliver Roberts said:


> great point there mate, totaly agree


Its wears very thin after all these years mate :lol: :lol:


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

both kill my appetite and make me feel crap. but the oxy is better at that than the dbol, so that would be the first one i would flush down the toilet ....lol

both are overrated for gains imo, especially oxy, unless of course you like being a water balloon, growing tits and killing your kidneys with high BP, in which case they are fantastic.

lol


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

dazc said:


> both kill my appetite and make me feel crap. but the oxy is better at that than the dbol, so that would be the first one i would flush down the toilet ....lol
> 
> both are overrated for gains imo, especially oxy, *unless of course you like being a water balloon, growing tits and killing your kidneys with high BP, in which case they are fantastic.*
> 
> lol


No way,i thought they built real tissue :lol: :lol:


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

they do! breast tissue is definately real!


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

i took dbol twice and oxys once, 40mg of dbol gave me more water than 50mg oxy, but the oxys gave me really high blood pressure and acne was terrible..

oxys= 10/10 strength 10/10 sides

dbol= 7/10 strength 4/10 sides


----------



## Hunter84 (Dec 23, 2008)

NAPS!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

i think dbol for regular cycling

but oxy have there place for special reasons

* strength events

** blood volumisation....there are bb'ers who use high doses of oxy along side diuretics for a massive pumped look

neither of these uses are anything to do with regular cycles....and imo are used for short periods of days rather than weeks


----------



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

Jimmy said:


> i think dbol for regular cycling
> 
> but oxy have there place for special reasons
> 
> ...


Absolutely agree Jimmy

If i had to choose one it would be D-bol, BUT

Oxy's do have there place every now and again to keep mixing things up

In-fact one of the best ever blast cycles i did was Test/Tren/Oxy


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

tech labs used to do an injectable oxy....are these still available? anyone tried it?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Dbol mg for mg is stronger and naps... jus naysty


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

No point even taking them unles you take 100mg of each......a big guy told me that last night in the pub.


----------



## nobbysnuts123 (Sep 23, 2010)

I tried body nutrition oxymetholone for 2-3 weeks, got nothing from it so I just stopped taking them, I've got dianabols coming tomorrow, the first time I took them I put on about 9lbs on the scales, when I came off them, I lost about 1lb. So IMO

DBOL all day!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

nobbysnuts123 said:


> I tried body nutrition oxymetholone for 2-3 weeks, got nothing from it so I just stopped taking them, I've got dianabols coming tomorrow, the first time I took them I put on about 9lbs on the scales, when I came off them, I lost about 1lb. So IMO
> 
> DBOL all day!


 Well then you did not have really oxy its really that simple


----------



## gav84 (Oct 4, 2010)

i'm on 3 oxys a day for the next 6 weeks then i'm comein of them and thinking of goin on test, the oxy's do make me a lot stronger and bigger but when i stop takeing them i loose some of the strenght and size, i'm not doin another cycle on them after this one


----------



## nobbysnuts123 (Sep 23, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Well then you did not have really oxy its really that simple


Hmmm, body nutrition oxymetholone ?

Suppose they must have been fakes, I tried asia pharma oxys before aswell and they done F ALL


----------



## sully807 (Jul 28, 2010)

nobbysnuts123 said:


> Hmmm, body nutrition oxymetholone ?
> 
> Suppose they must have been fakes, I tried asia pharma oxys before aswell and they done F ALL


a lot of fake oxys about


----------



## nobbysnuts123 (Sep 23, 2010)

sully807 said:


> a lot of fake oxys about


Didn't do nothing to me,

this is them

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/aas-picture-board/114058-my-new-gear-pics.html#post1919300


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

OXYS - i bought some back a year and half back from turkey - anapolon, had 5 days on them as a kick start to a course, made me feel ill.

Headaches

Weak

nose bleed

lost appetite.

So i dropped em. Never again, will stick with a dbol kickstart in future.


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

For mass i really rate oxys, last time i took them were British Dragon ones and Elite Le Pharma.

D bols never have worked for me dnt know why, tried several brands from the classics russian dbols, BD, Romaian naposims each time did F all. Going back 10 yrs.

No they werent fakes as plenty of my close ring off friends are on gear had the same brands, and passed them on etc. Which all of them love dbols.

Majority of the ppl i know rate dbols more than oxy's. :thumbup1:

My best mass cycle was 600mg T cyp and 500mg of deca p/wk, 50mg oxy ed. 8 wks total. Used oxys for 5 wks only.


----------



## nobbysnuts123 (Sep 23, 2010)

militant said:


> For mass i really rate oxys, last time i took them were British Dragon ones and Elite Le Pharma.
> 
> D bols never have worked for me dnt know why, tried several brands from the classics russian dbols, BD, Romaian naposims each time did F all. Going back 10 yrs.
> 
> ...


blue hearts will always work a treat!


----------



## 1982chris1982 (Jan 18, 2011)

Dbol everytime for me!!!!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Jimmy said:


> ** blood volumisation....there are bb'ers who use high doses of oxy along side diuretics for a massive pumped look
> 
> neither of these uses are anything to do with regular cycles....and imo are used for short periods of days rather than weeks


Hell yeah... last comp I did.. oxy's for last 6 weeks (on top of other AAS), lasix in last week, and plasma expander (IV) the night before.. veins like garden hoses and FULL muscles.. no sub-q water..

Considering oxys again, along with BP med which I take anyway (fat loss related) and arimidex to keep gyno/water down.. as you get leaner, the blood volumising effect of oxy is very noticeable..


----------



## j.t (Jan 15, 2011)

i have some incjecable oxy in 20ml vials, i have not used it yet has anyone had any experience with this at all or herd about it?


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

D.BOL are stronger mg for mg


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

so many people think oxys will get them huge, all end up looking like a hamster with the bloated faces!! this time of year at gym its all oxys all the way at easter time when the sun starts coming its all winstrol to get ripped:laugh: :lol: :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2011)

always had good results from oxy st start of cycle, strength rockets, noticeably bigger. yet always had the same results with dbol, but over a longer period....only used elite la pharma oxy or dbol but found both excellent. dont get sides from either.

was taking pro chem oxy to kick off current cycle but stoppped them for now as have contrcated shingles..whihc is a bit of a b*****d...


----------



## paige123 (Apr 26, 2011)

Can oxys counteract epileptic tablets


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

d bol for me


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Eveybody knows mg for mg methandrostelone (D.BOL) packs the most punch they both hold excessive amount of water but id say anapolon holds more


----------



## TonyLeeds2011 (May 2, 2011)

hey , im thinking of going on a course of oxy, where could i get some from. cheers


----------



## stevolution (Apr 28, 2010)

oxy an d-bol both work well but imo ule keep more of the gains you make with d-bol.


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Love Oxy's!


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2011)

Ive used Oxy's as a kickstart to my cycle and i quite liked them and plan on using them again, ive only used dbol at low dose so cant really compare the 2.



TonyLeeds2011 said:


> hey , im thinking of going on a course of oxy, where could i get some from. cheers


You cant source on UKM im afraid


----------



## Focus (Nov 1, 2009)

never tried oxy's but on my 2nd course i done 20 months ago i kick started it with d/bol and prop

withing the first 4-5 weeks strength went right up for me

seated dumbell shoulder press went from 25kg to 35kg in that time

not done a course since then but when i do (which will be soon) i'll be kickstarting with d/bol again for sure


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

71081 said:


> OXYS - i bought some back a year and half back from turkey - anapolon, had 5 days on them as a kick start to a course, made me feel ill.
> 
> Headaches
> 
> ...


Yup!!! Went up to 3 of those bad boys once, got all those sides and last call was puking blood!!! Never again!!! Never did any C17 oral since but years later am going to try again with some alpha pharma dbol for 4 weeks as a front load to my course


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

iv used both at 100mg a day, i loved oxys more but if u come across any gyno sides then dbol would be easier to get under control.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Dbol  its like comparing crack and coke ..


----------



## rmk92 (Apr 16, 2012)

What would arnie do??


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

bens1991 said:


> Dbol  its like comparing crack and coke ..


why bump a thread thats nearly a year old?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

50mg DS dbol will blow any 50mg Oxy away :gun_bandana:


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm adding in naps for the first time later this week so about to find out for my self


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

just started oxys for the 1st time last week but dbols are good, not sure wich is better as of yet though


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Tbh i can`t be bothered with orals except maybe do winny in the future along with test, tren, mast. I prefer injectabl`s over orals anyway i cant see the point in orals except if your scared of needles.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

How do oxy's have a poll of over 60 people preferring them over dbol? really.....


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> 50mg DS dbol will blow any 50mg Oxy away :gun_bandana:


try both pre workout,,bet you have anyway lol.


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

Why are oxys always 50mg tabs?

If you had to take 10 tablets, rather than 2, would they have such a reputation?

lets face it. 100mg of dbol a day would certainly have a noticeable effect on ANYONE.

One other thing about oxymetholone:- In theory, it shouldn't be able to aromatise. Something does though, maybe one of its metabolites? Has anyone used NAP50s with something like aromasin? Did you still bloat?

Stuff that is harsh on your liver tends to give you indigestion and gut ache. i don't know about milk thistle for liver protection, but I find that liver thistle prevents acid reflux from strong oral steroids. Give it a try if you don't believe me.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Zorrin said:


> Why are oxys always 50mg tabs?
> 
> If you had to take 10 tablets, rather than 2, would they have such a reputation?
> 
> ...


Oxys have PITIFUL binding to the Androgen Receptor, hence the need for 50mg/tabs, considering the effective (medical) dose is 1-2mg/kg for adults (1-5mg/kg for children).

Mtren has AMAZING binding to the Androgen Receptor hence a small 2.5mg tab; same for anavar and winny... People forget that pharmaceutically, oxys are 50mg tabs, and anvar/ winny where always 2-5mg/tabs (only UGLs did the high dose ones), and the reason was, to get a medically measurable effect, a larger amount of oxys where required.

Many people think that becuase oxys are 50mg tabs that they are "stronger" in fact the opposite is true... hence any male BB needs 150mg+ of oxys to get an effect; the same amount of dbol or winny would actually have more "noticeable" effects in some ways.

However, Oxys at the recommended dose, increase EPO levels in the blood by 5x!!! and have SUPERIOR nitrogen retention to methyl-test; see page 793:

http://www.afboard.com/library/Review%20of%20Oxymetholone.pdf

many people are scared of the "numbers" so won't do 150mg+, where in fact with oxys, this isn't a crazy dose, its the medical dose.. and BBs need more than the medical dose....

Oxys don't aromatise as DHT derivatives, but notice in the above paper on page 797, "common side effects of Anabolic-Androgenic Steroids" paragraph, it lists gyno.... this is true even for primo, var and winny.. why? in sensitive individuals, the DHT derivatives bind to the androgen receptor- and fool the body that androgen levels are high (DHT is converted at 5% of circulating test); however, the steroids can't aromatise (being DHT based), so the body does what it can- aromatises more circulating (own) test... hence the gyno... nothing to do with Oxy's metabolites.


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

Only problem with oxys is over 100mg makes me feel like crap and puts me off food


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

ausbuilt said:


> Oxys have PITIFUL binding to the Androgen Receptor, hence the need for 50mg/tabs, considering the effective (medical) dose is 1-2mg/kg for adults (1-5mg/kg for children).
> 
> Mtren has AMAZING binding to the Androgen Receptor hence a small 2.5mg tab; same for anavar and winny... People forget that pharmaceutically, oxys are 50mg tabs, and anvar/ winny where always 2-5mg/tabs (only UGLs did the high dose ones), and the reason was, to get a medically measurable effect, a larger amount of oxys where required.
> 
> ...


This is very interesting for me, because I am considering doing 150mg of oxy. I've done dbol and oxy together at 50mg each a few years ago, it worked well for me. I ran it with prop and deca. I put on size but like in pervious posts you lose it as quick as you gain it no matter what you do! I've stayed away from oxy and most orals until recently. I am wondering if the higher dose would be more beneficial and you would keep more of the gains. I don't no of anyone who's run 150mg. I am sure people do fine.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

TypeR said:


> This is very interesting for me, because I am considering doing 150mg of oxy. I've done dbol and oxy together at 50mg each a few years ago, it worked well for me. I ran it with prop and deca. I put on size but like in pervious posts *you lose it as quick as you gain it no matter what you do*! I've stayed away from oxy and most orals until recently. I am wondering if the higher dose would be more beneficial and you would keep more of the gains. I don't no of anyone who's run 150mg. I am sure people do fine.


I cannot fathom this...it took me starvation, maintenance doses and a few months of cardio to lose my (6 month cycle) oxy gains.


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

mixerD1 said:


> I cannot fathom this...it took me starvation, maintenance doses and a few months of cardio to lose my (6 month cycle) oxy gains.


Did you run oxy for 6 months? Or part of a 6 month cycle?


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

TypeR said:


> Did you run oxy for 6 months? Or part of a 6 month cycle?


I ran them for 6 months, started out on 50 then up to 100mgs..and I know of fellas who've run them longer.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm gonna use both at 50mg per day on my bulk along with test, Deca and hgh


----------



## saidtomyself (May 17, 2006)

ausbuilt said:


> Oxys have PITIFUL binding to the Androgen Receptor, hence the need for 50mg/tabs, considering the effective (medical) dose is 1-2mg/kg for adults (1-5mg/kg for children).
> 
> Mtren has AMAZING binding to the Androgen Receptor hence a small 2.5mg tab; same for anavar and winny... People forget that pharmaceutically, oxys are 50mg tabs, and anvar/ winny where always 2-5mg/tabs (only UGLs did the high dose ones), and the reason was, to get a medically measurable effect, a larger amount of oxys where required.
> 
> ...


Very interesting, so as the is still albeit a non direct aromatisation would a simple dose of aromasin be sufficient to stop any gyno or would Nolva be more effective?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

I like Oxys as do many strongmen, but the water retention is a great joint aid for what we do so I can understand why bodybuilders do not want them to smudge their makeup.


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> I like Oxys as do many strongmen, but the water retention is a great joint aid for what we do so I can understand why bodybuilders do not want them to smudge their makeup.


Actually laughed out loud at this!!!


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Dbol is a beautiful compound, Oxy's I've tried maybe 4 times and they make me feel so horrible, dark thoughts, just rancid.


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

Done both and prefer oxys.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Generally preferred oxys in the past but this cycle decided to go for dbol and using sphinx and loving it (60mg off days, 80mg training days)


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

standardflexer said:


> What would you do for most muscle gains and strength? 50mg oxy or 50mg d'bol


Both together at 50mg each per day cannot be topped


----------

